# Bear Tours on Vancouver Island - Sept 2006



## ddc (Mar 26, 2006)

I am planning a trip in early September.  Has anyone experienced any of the Bear Tours during the Salmon spawning season?  Any recommendations for a tour company?  Are there areas that I could go on my own?


----------



## perktd (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi  There are grizzley bear tours that depart from Northern Vancouver Island, but there are no grizzley bears on Vancouver Island.  I don't know of any way to accomplish seeing them on your own from there.  I have read about the tours, but not actually taken one.  There are pretty good websites available for the tour groups that come up easily on google.  Have fun-Vancouver Island is great.  Don


----------



## ricoba (Mar 26, 2006)

The place to see grizzley bears in BC is the Khutzeymateen Valley outside of Prince Rupert on the North Central coast of BC.  It is Canada' only grizzley bear sanctuary.

If you google Khutzeymateen Valley, you will come up with the info about the Valley of the Grizzley Bear & various tour operators.

Rick


----------



## Murfie (Mar 27, 2006)

There are grizzly and black bear tours that leave the the island around the Telegraph Cove area and tour the Broughton Archipelago and Knight Inlet to view Grizzly's and black bears.  This is part of the Great Bear Rainforest. They also do orca tours.  
As mentioned the grizzly's are not on Vancouver Island - you tour from Telegraph Cove to view them on the mainland.  
I have read articles on these tours and seen t.v. shows on the tours and they sound very good.  (I just saw a kayak whale watching tour today on tv).
I haven't been on a tour myself as I have seen lots of black bears and orcas just living here and I'm afraid of grizzlies although I understand the tours have access to safe viewing areas such as a boat and viewing platforms.
If you google "bear watching bc" you'll come up with lots tour companies.


----------



## lonetree1353 (Apr 15, 2006)

If you are going to be in the Tofino area, and you want to see black bears, whale watching and all the incredible sites on the west coast of Vancouver Island you can look at this web site: http://www.browningpass.com We did this a couple of years ago and really enjoyed it. The owner/skipper has grown up in the area and really knows his stuff.


----------

